# Figli



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Mia figlia ha quasi diciotto anni. Ricordo i primi dentini. Il 1°Novembre 1997 quando mi é venuta incontro per la prima volta. La prima parola compiuta "Papá" (che soddisfazione:mrgreen. Ora sta per iscriversi a scuola giuda e per me é un'emozione intensa. Non vedo l'ora (e sono anche preoccupato ovviamente ma é normale che i figli crescano e che debbano correre dei rischi) che inizi a farla guidare e bastonarla perché sbaglia.
Avere figli é una sensazione unica......


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

questo mi ricorda le parole del mio papa adottivo (il mio papa' insomma, l altro e' morto che ero piccola, non ha potuto crescermi)....
lo dice e racconta sempre,
le prime volte che usciva con mia mamma (avevano 29 anni) e lei passava a trovarlo in ufficio con me, io gli correvo incontro (avevo 3/4 anni) lo abbracciavo e gli dicevo: ma tu sei il mio papa nuovissimo?


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo mi ricorda le parole del mio papa adottivo (il mio papa' insomma, l altro e' morto che ero piccola, non ha potuto crescermi)....
> lo dice e racconta sempre,
> le prime volte che usciva con mia mamma (avevano 29 anni) e lei passava a trovarlo in ufficio con me, io gli correvo incontro (avevo 3/4 anni) lo abbracciavo e gli dicevo: ma tu sei il mio papa nuovissimo?


Mia figlia adottiva aveva 5 mesi. Ringrazio suo padre per essere sparito. Forse a quest'ora non avrei altri figli che ne so. Sta di fatto che ce l'ho. Suo padre é un'imbecille


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Mia figlia adottiva aveva 5 mesi. Ringrazio suo padre per essere sparito. Forse a quest'ora non avrei altri figli che ne so. Sta di fatto che ce l'ho. Suo padre é un'imbecille


se lei sa di avere anche un altro papa, non dirle mai che e' un imbecille 
sono sicura che sia cosi, ma tu tiello per te


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha quasi diciotto anni. Ricordo i primi dentini. Il 1°Novembre 1997 quando mi é venuta incontro per la prima volta. La prima parola compiuta "Papá" (che soddisfazione:mrgreen. Ora sta per iscriversi a scuola giuda e per me é un'emozione intensa. Non vedo l'ora (e sono anche preoccupato ovviamente ma é normale che i figli crescano e che debbano correre dei rischi) che inizi a farla guidare e bastonarla perché sbaglia.
> Avere figli é una sensazione unica......


 mia figlia quel giorno ad un certo punto aveva i lucciconi agli occhi e le ho chiesto perché .pensava alla nonna che era mancata anni prima e che avrebbe voluto vicino e sentiva tangibile il fatto che la giovinezza sarebbe volata velocemente .come se avesse preso consapevolezza della fugacità della vita
poi, come niente fosse è tornata la ragazza solare e allegra di sempre piena di interessi e amici.
ormai l'ho scritto troppe volte ma spesso guardandola mi scoppia il cuore di amore , non so come altro dire...grazie a lei sono una donna migliore di quello che avrei potuto essere, ne sono convinta.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se lei sa di avere anche un altro papa, non dirle mai che e' un imbecille
> sono sicura che sia cosi, ma tu tiello per te


Non c'é problema. Lo dice lei a me. Il padre non l'ha mai vista ed é sparito quando sua madre era incinta. E in pratica non l'ha mai cercata. Anche se glielo dicessi mi sorriderebbe. E non sarebbe un sorriso di circostanza


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia quel giorno ad un certo punto aveva i lucciconi agli occhi e le ho chiesto perché .pensava alla nonna che era mancata anni prima e che avrebbe voluto vicino e sentiva tangibile il fatto che la giovinezza sarebbe volata velocemente .come se avesse preso consapevolezza della fugacità della vita
> poi, come niente fosse è tornata la ragazza solare e allegra di sempre piena di interessi e amici.
> ormai l'ho scritto troppe volte ma spesso guardandola mi scoppia il cuore di amore , non so come altro dire...grazie a lei sono una donna migliore di quello che avrei potuto essere, ne sono convinta.


Anche io ne sono convinto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se lei sa di avere anche un altro papa, non dirle mai che e' un imbecille
> sono sicura che sia cosi, ma tu tiello per te


hai ragione


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha quasi diciotto anni. Ricordo i primi dentini. Il 1°Novembre 1997 quando mi é venuta incontro per la prima volta. La prima parola compiuta "Papá" (che soddisfazione:mrgreen. Ora sta per iscriversi a scuola giuda e per me é un'emozione intensa. Non vedo l'ora (e sono anche preoccupato ovviamente ma é normale che i figli crescano e che debbano correre dei rischi) che inizi a farla guidare e bastonarla perché sbaglia.
> Avere figli é una sensazione unica......


La mia ha appena preso la patente, e si diploma quest'anno... sembra davvero incredibile.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

Uffa piantatela che tanto i figli migliori sono i miei e non si discute :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha quasi diciotto anni. Ricordo i primi dentini. Il 1°Novembre 1997 quando mi é venuta incontro per la prima volta. La prima parola compiuta "Papá" (che soddisfazione:mrgreen. Ora sta per iscriversi a scuola giuda e per me é un'emozione intensa. Non vedo l'ora (e sono anche preoccupato ovviamente ma é normale che i figli crescano e che debbano correre dei rischi) che inizi a farla guidare e bastonarla perché sbaglia.
> Avere figli é una sensazione unica......





Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia quel giorno ad un certo punto aveva i lucciconi agli occhi e le ho chiesto perché .pensava alla nonna che era mancata anni prima e che avrebbe voluto vicino e sentiva tangibile il fatto che la giovinezza sarebbe volata velocemente .come se avesse preso consapevolezza della fugacità della vita
> poi, come niente fosse è tornata la ragazza solare e allegra di sempre piena di interessi e amici.
> ormai l'ho scritto troppe volte ma spesso guardandola mi scoppia il cuore di amore , non so come altro dire...grazie a lei sono una donna migliore di quello che avrei potuto essere, ne sono convinta.





Nobody ha detto:


> La mia ha appena preso la patente, e si diploma quest'anno... sembra davvero incredibile.



minchia che siete vecchi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

1'14"

[video=youtube;uiJdk1wo4X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJdk1wo4X0[/video]


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> minchia che siete vecchi.


Quanti anni hai detto che hai?


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> minchia che siete vecchi.


dipende, per avere una figlia di 26 anni sono giovanissima


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha quasi diciotto anni. Ricordo i primi dentini. Il 1°Novembre 1997 quando mi é venuta incontro per la prima volta. La prima parola compiuta "Papá" (che soddisfazione:mrgreen. Ora sta per iscriversi a scuola giuda e per me é un'emozione intensa. Non vedo l'ora (e sono anche preoccupato ovviamente ma é normale che i figli crescano e che debbano correre dei rischi) che inizi a farla guidare e bastonarla perché sbaglia.
> Avere figli é una sensazione unica......



Non so perche'ma scrivere''hai ragione''..mi viene a fatica.chissa'il perche'....

sul guidare...meglio velo pietoso...i miei,20 e 24...hanno fatto la gioia della carrozzeria.Per fortuna senza la minima conseguenza fisica.....comunque Alexino caro,io penso una cosa..il matrimonio,senza figli,ora sarebbe noia.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Comunque, anche se avete una certa età quando parlate di figli sembrate giovani. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

cosa vale più di questo?nulla





Brunetta ha detto:


> 1'14"
> 
> [video=youtube;uiJdk1wo4X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJdk1wo4X0[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> minchia che siete vecchi.


dillo a me!!
che sarà nuovo di zecca :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dillo a me!!
> che sarà nuovo di zecca :rotfl:



E che te devo dì..!? siamo gli unici veri giovani del forum.. tzè..! 

Marò che sonno che ho...


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uffa piantatela che tanto i figli migliori sono i miei e non si discute :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io ho tre arcobaleni diversi. 

Unici.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che te devo dì..!? siamo gli unici veri giovani del forum.. tzè..!
> 
> Marò che sonno che ho...


Mia figlia ha sempre dormito come un ghiro, tié!
Allora. Quanti anmi hai?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha sempre dormito come un ghiro, tié!
> Allora. Quanti anmi hai?


ahahaahah ti odio..! ne ho 48, BHEEEE? QUALCOSA DA DIRE?


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahaahah ti odio..! ne ho 48, BHEEEE? QUALCOSA DA DIRE?


E allora vafanculo,vecchio di m...a


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non so perche'ma scrivere''hai ragione''..mi viene a fatica.chissa'il perche'....
> 
> sul guidare...meglio velo pietoso...i miei,20 e 24...hanno fatto la gioia della carrozzeria.Per fortuna senza la minima conseguenza fisica.....comunque Alexino caro,io penso una cosa..il matrimonio,senza figli,ora sarebbe noia.


Pensa che noia chi oltre a figli nemmeno lo ha, un matrimonio.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> E allora vafanculo,vecchio di m...a



ahahahahahahahahaaha

Mio figlio dorme da già due mesi dalle cinque alle sei ore..... comincia a indirizzare quelle sue piccole manine nei posti dove vuole e le articola...... Con i fratelli quando li rivede al rientro della scuola sembra che veda chissà cosa....Oggi ad esempio al rientro del fratello grande che lo ha baciato per allontanarsi e posare lo zaino, ha fatto il musetto a cucchiaino per dopo mettersi a piangere, fino a quando il fratello non lo ha preso in braccio e ci ha giocato. I sorrisi che gli ha mollato sono da invidia.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

comunque i figli giustamente se ne vanno e se si rimane soli con l'idea di annoiarsi è un bel problema.
in realtà è un bel momento dove bisogna ancora rinnovarsi


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahaaha
> 
> Mio figlio dorme da già due mesi dalle cinque alle sei ore..... comincia a indirizzare quelle sue piccole manine nei posti dove vuole e le articola...... Con i fratelli quando li rivede al rientro della scuola sembra che veda chissà cosa....Oggi ad esempio al rientro del fratello grande che lo ha baciato per allontanarsi e posare lo zaino, ha fatto il musetto a cucchiaino per dopo mettersi a piangere, fino a quando il fratello non lo ha preso in braccio e ci ha giocato. I sorrisi che gli ha mollato sono da invidia.


Che bello...
Non dirmi cosí che poi mi viene voglia di farne
Amo i neonati/ bambini piccoli....


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque i figli giustamente se ne vanno e se si rimane soli con l'idea di annoiarsi è un bel problema.
> in realtà è un bel momento dove bisogna ancora rinnovarsi


Giá....un po' triste....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

Quelle coscette così tonde, belle che viene voglia di mangiarsele di baci, quel pancino... dove poggi le labbra per fare le pernacchie che provocano solletico e fanno ridere il cucciolo..... quel visino che vedi ridere e gli occhi illuminarsi per la risata, quegli occhi che ti guardano e ti sorridono se gli fai qualche smorfia. E gli metti una tua mano nel viso carezzandolo, poi prendi la sua manina e la porti al tuo viso dicendo "carezza.... carezza.. carezza..." e l'indomani che lo rivedi ti avvicini il viso al suo dicendo "carezza... carezza.... carezza...." e le sue mani partono facendoti la carezza. 

La prima volta che lo fece guardai il suo viso, era illuminato e sembrava quasi incuriosito di esserci riuscito.. era meravigliato da se stesso..


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quelle coscette così tonde, belle che viene voglia di mangiarsele di baci, quel pancino... dove poggi le labbra per fare le pernacchie che provocano solletico e fanno ridere il cucciolo..... quel visino che vedi ridere e gli occhi illuminarsi per la risata, quegli occhi che ti guardano e ti sorridono se gli fai qualche smorfia. E gli metti una tua mano nel viso carezzandolo, poi prendi la sua manina e la porti al tuo viso dicendo "carezza.... carezza.. carezza..." e l'indomani che lo rivedi ti avvicini il viso al suo dicendo "carezza... carezza.... carezza...." e le sue mani partono facendoti la carezza.
> 
> La prima volta che lo fece guardai il suo viso, era illuminato e sembravo quasi incuriosito di esserci riuscito.. era meravigliato da se stesso..


Minchia smettila
Mi fai venire voglia di chiudere il thread
Mia figlia aveva la mania delle scarpe. Appena ne vedeva un paio le tirava su e correva per la casa. E quando ti avvicinavo ti tirava certe pizze in faccia con quelle scarpe


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Minchia smettila
> Mi fai venire voglia di chiudere il thread
> Mia figlia aveva la mania delle scarpe. Appena ne vedeva un paio le tirava su e correva per la casa. E quando ti avvicinavo ti tirava certe pizze in faccia con quelle scarpe



ahahaahahahahaa bellissimo..!


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahaahahahahaa bellissimo..!


Magari il tuo avrá la fissa per i martelli


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Pensa che noia chi oltre a figli nemmeno lo ha, un matrimonio.




eh si deve essere tristisismo vivere soli,intendo sempre,tutti i gg....:scared:..​spero nn sia la mia fine


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Magari il tuo avrá la fissa per i martelli



Ti piacerebbe eh..:dito:

Al momento sta solo imparando a farsi cadere i giocattoli dalle mani per sentire il rumore. Ancora però non ha capito che scassa la ciolla e che qualche volta glieli faccio raccogliere con la lingua..!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si deve essere tristisismo vivere soli,intendo sempre,tutti i gg....:scared:..​spero nn sia la mia fine


vuoi dire che auguri ai tuoi figli di non diventare indipendenti?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

I figli fanno la loro vita. O si resta vedovi/e o si muore.
Oppure ti buttano la valigia in giardino :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vuoi dire che auguri ai tuoi figli di non diventare indipendenti?



No Mini...ho paura che mi sgamino,e mi buttino in strada....


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe eh..:dito:
> 
> Al momento sta solo imparando a farsi cadere i giocattoli dalle mani per sentire il rumore. Ancora però non ha capito che scassa la ciolla e che qualche volta glieli faccio raccogliere con la lingua..!:mrgreen:


Tranquillo fra poco te li tirerá in faccia per sentire il rumore e vedere il sangue:mrgreen:

Sese...li raccoglierai tu e....muuuuuuuuuuuuuuto:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Mini...ho paura che mi sgamino,e mi buttino in strada....


non te lo auguro davvero ma evidentemente non hai abbastanza paura .ti pare?


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Mini...ho paura che mi sgamino,e mi buttino in strada....


Sto per piangere


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli fanno la loro vita. O si resta vedovi/e o si muore.
> Oppure ti buttano la valigia in giardino :mrgreen:


Da che piano?:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Mini...ho paura che mi sgamino,e mi buttino in strada....


Smettere per evitarlo?

Pensaci.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Smettere per evitarlo?
> 
> Pensaci.


nn riesco.....


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non te lo auguro davvero ma evidentemente non hai abbastanza paura .ti pare?


Nemmeno io ma.......chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Tranquillo fra poco te li tirerá in faccia per sentire il rumore e vedere il sangue:mrgreen:
> 
> Sese...li raccoglierai tu e....muuuuuuuuuuuuuuto:mrgreen:



Ma lo sai che sei simpatico assai ahh..! :calcio::mrgreen:

Tranquillo tu comunque, già da adesso alcune volte quando fa carezza... carezza... carezza..... ttacci sua tira certe unghiate che lasciano il segno.. ! E alcune volte non dico il sangue ma quasi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Da che piano?:mrgreen:


Pensavo a chi sta in una villetta :mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo a chi sta in una villetta :mrgreen::carneval:


Che peccato:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che sei simpatico assai ahh..! :calcio::mrgreen:
> 
> Tranquillo tu comunque, già da adesso alcune volte quando fa carezza... carezza... carezza..... ttacci sua tira certe unghiate che lasciano il segno.. ! E alcune volte non dico il sangue ma quasi.


Come si chiama il teppista?
non importa....
Claudio Jr...daje de punta!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> minchia che siete vecchi.


Sono d'accordo. Però Nobody se li porta bene :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo a chi sta in una villetta :mrgreen::carneval:



infatti..io ci vivo


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia quel giorno ad un certo punto aveva i lucciconi agli occhi e le ho chiesto perché .pensava alla nonna che era mancata anni prima e che avrebbe voluto vicino e sentiva tangibile il fatto che la giovinezza sarebbe volata velocemente .come se avesse preso consapevolezza della fugacità della vita
> poi, come niente fosse è tornata la ragazza solare e allegra di sempre piena di interessi e amici.
> ormai l'ho scritto troppe volte ma spesso guardandola mi scoppia il cuore di amore , non so come altro dire...*grazie a lei sono una donna migliore di quello che avrei potuto essere, ne sono convinta*.


Pure io grazie ai miei figli. Danno un senso alla mia vita. E nei momenti peggiori so che se fossi stata sola non avrei saputo come andare avanti.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti..io ci vivo


ma la smetti di fare le faccine addolorate che ti scoppio le (quanto fa quattro gomme per quattro macchine?):rotfl:


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Mini...ho paura che mi sgamino,e mi buttino in strada....


Tranquillo Lothy che se ti buttano in strada qui da me c'è posto. Il convento è piccolo, ma ho un comodo divano letto futon e al mattino avrai la possibilità di essere svegliato dalle voci argentine dei miei due tesori


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti..io ci vivo


Non lo avevi mai detto :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tranquillo Lothy che se ti buttano in strada qui da me c'è posto. Il convento è piccolo, ma ho un comodo divano letto futon e al mattino avrai la possibilità di essere svegliato dalle voci argentine dei miei due tesori



Grazie Sorella....ma il Priore Alex che dira'???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo avevi mai detto :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


infatti ogni riferimento era puramente casuale


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Però Nobody se li porta bene :mrgreen:


Hai rotto il chez


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie Sorella....ma il Priore Alex che dira'???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


il priore ti sabtterà fuori te e la tua valigia dal balcone. e il balcone sta su uno strapiombo sul un torrente:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho tre arcobaleni diversi.
> 
> Unici.




Io ne ho due di arcobaleni. Mia figlia in realtà è il mio raggio di sole. Con lei canto, ballo, scherzo, faccio la scema... la vedo ridere e scherzare con gli amici e cominciare a muovere i primi passi da sola in quel mondo segreto che un po' mi spaventa perché non posso entrarci. Ma so che è in gamba e mi fido di lei.
Mio figlio, che cuce vestiti da sposa per la sua fidanzatina... l'altro giorno il mio ex marito mi ha scritto che da grande vorrebbe essere come nostro figlio e che è il suo eroe. Ha ragione, è anche il mio.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti ogni riferimento era puramente casuale


booo  io di sicuro nn l'ho mai scritto...


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie Sorella....ma il Priore Alex che dira'???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Alex chi?


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ne ho due di arcobaleni. Mia figlia in realtà è il mio raggio di sole. Con lei canto, ballo, scherzo, faccio la scema... la vedo ridere e scherzare con gli amici e cominciare a muovere i primi passi da sola in quel mondo segreto che un po' mi spaventa perché non posso entrarci. Ma so che è in gamba e mi fido di lei.
> Mio figlio, che cuce vestiti da sposa per la sua fidanzatina... l'altro giorno il mio ex marito mi ha scritto che da grande vorrebbe essere come nostro figlio e che è il suo eroe. Ha ragione, è anche il mio.


anche il mio....


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Alex chi?


hai rotto il chez 2


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> booo  io di sicuro nn l'ho mai scritto...


Ho ingaggiato agenti della CIA per scoprirlo!
Ma se racconti sempre che guardi il cellulare in taverna!!


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> anche il mio....


Ah sì?


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha quasi diciotto anni. Ricordo i primi dentini. Il 1°Novembre 1997 quando mi é venuta incontro per la prima volta. La prima parola compiuta "Papá" (che soddisfazione:mrgreen. Ora sta per iscriversi a scuola giuda e per me é un'emozione intensa.* Non vedo l'ora (e sono anche preoccupato ovviamente ma é normale che i figli crescano e che debbano correre dei rischi) che inizi a farla guidare e bastonarla perché sbaglia*.
> Avere figli é una sensazione unica......


Secondo me lei bastonerà te e tu le prenderai, come sempre 

Comunque io ricordo le lezioni di guida con mio padre come una delle esperienze più ansiogene e faticose della mia vita. Uscivamo tutti e due dopo aver urlato come pazzi, sudati marci e regolarmente io dicevo a mio padre che non sarei mai più salita in macchina con lui.

Detto fatto, come sempre. Dopo la patente non ho più guidato con mio padre in macchina.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah sì?


si e te l'ho pure detto...:matto::matto::matto::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Secondo me lei bastonerà te e tu le prenderai, come sempre
> 
> Comunque io ricordo le lezioni di guida con mio padre come una delle esperienze più ansiogene e faticose della mia vita. Uscivamo tutti e due dopo aver urlato come pazzi, sudati marci e regolarmente io dicevo a mio padre che non sarei mai più salita in macchina con lui.
> 
> Detto fatto, come sempre. Dopo la patente non ho più guidato con mio padre in macchina.


vedremo te quante ne prenderai


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> vedremo te quante ne prenderai


Non credo


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> minchia che siete vecchi.


ah giovane... vieni a correre con me la mattina... ma senza la moto eh


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo


chi vive sperando......:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> chi vive sperando......:mrgreen:


Non ho detto 'spero di no'. Ho detto che non credo succederà. Sono una madre morbida, ma il rispetto dai miei figli lo esigo e penso che la loro educazione ne sia il segno evidente. Perciò non credo proprio che mi prenderanno a bastonate, in casa mia si fa come dico io e in macchina idem. Altrimenti ci sono pratiche scuole guida a cui affidarsi.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho detto 'spero di no'. Ho detto che non credo succederà. Sono una madre morbida, ma il rispetto dai miei figli lo esigo e penso che la loro educazione ne sia il segno evidente. Perciò non credo proprio che mi prenderanno a bastonate, in casa mia si fa come dico io e in macchina idem. Altrimenti ci sono pratiche scuole guida a cui affidarsi.


e la faccina che ride era un optional?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2014)

Niente di più bello di un infante: tra i sei mesi e i quattro anni.:smile:

Non conosco un solo genitore che non rimpianga i propri figli bambini.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Niente di più bello di un infante: tra i sei mesi e i quattro anni.:smile:
> 
> Non conosco un solo genitore che non rimpianga i propri figli bambini.


a me anche i primi sei...


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Niente di più bello di un infante:* tra i sei mesi e i quattro anni.:smile:
> *
> Non conosco un solo genitore che non rimpianga i propri figli bambini.


Vero. Ma poter interagire con una giovane mente in formazione... è altrettanto affascinante.

Mio figlio ha 8 anni. Per me è una splendida età. Ha ancora le fattezze di un bimbo ma la testa che comincia a ragionare, a proporre le sue piccole sfide, a stupirti... bello bello


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero. Ma poter interagire con una giovane mente in formazione... è altrettanto affascinante.
> 
> Mio figlio ha 8 anni. Per me è una splendida età. Ha ancora le fattezze di un bimbo ma la testa che comincia a ragionare, a proporre le sue piccole sfide, a stupirti... bello bello


Mi fa piacere per voi!


----------



## Zod (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Mia figlia adottiva aveva 5 mesi. Ringrazio suo padre per essere sparito. Forse a quest'ora non avrei altri figli che ne so. Sta di fatto che ce l'ho. Suo padre é un'imbecille


Siamo tutti imbecilli quando lasciamo bambini morire in viaggi disperati, di fame, in guerre iniziate prima che venissero al mondo, quando permettiamo che vengano sfruttati e violentati. Il nazismo ci fa una sega.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Siamo tutti imbecilli quando lasciamo bambini morire in viaggi disperati, di fame, in guerre iniziate prima che venissero al mondo, quando permettiamo che vengano sfruttati e violentati. Il nazismo ci fa una sega.


ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?????


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Siamo tutti imbecilli quando lasciamo bambini morire in viaggi disperati, di fame, in guerre iniziate prima che venissero al mondo, quando permettiamo che vengano sfruttati e violentati. Il nazismo ci fa una sega.


auspico la pace nel mondo


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> auspico la pace nel mondo


e la fine di tutte le guerre


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2014)

che comunque
ogni scarrafone è bello a mamma soia (pure mais)


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che comunque
> ogni scarrafone è bello a mamma soia (pure mais)


mia figlia (proprio perché non lo è:mrgreen era oggettivamente una bimba bellissima. quando nacque, poverina, era orripilante (ho visto le foto) perché nata sottopeso (parecchio) e con la testa deformata dalla ventosa con la quale l'avevano tirata fuori. Ad un mese era una bambolina di porcellana


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Mini...ho paura che mi sgamino,e mi buttino in strada....


Probabile che io abbia un'immagine della figura paterna idealizzata. Sono indipendenti? Vivono da soli? Va bene (anzi benissimo) che l'era del padre padrone sia terminata (o della madre padrona eh, par condicio), ma mi sembra che i figli li chiedano i riferimenti. Nel bene e nel male.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Probabile che io abbia un'immagine della figura paterna idealizzata. Sono indipendenti? Vivono da soli? Va bene (anzi benissimo) che l'era del padre padrone sia terminata (o della madre padrona eh, par condicio), ma mi sembra che i figli li chiedano i riferimenti. Nel bene e nel male.


che in una lingua che si parla sulla terra significa esattamente?
:singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uffa piantatela che tanto i figli migliori sono i miei e non si discute :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh non proprio... i tuoi figli dovranno vedersela con la mia, che è M E R A V I G L I O S A!!! 

:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh non proprio... i tuoi figli dovranno vedersela con la mia, che è M E R A V I G L I O S A!!!
> 
> :smile:


Pfui!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> che in una lingua che si parla sulla terra significa esattamente?
> :singleeye:


Un padre che tradisce continuamente la propria moglie e si preoccupa perchè i figli (i figli non la moglie) possano buttarlo fuori casa mi sorprende. Posso sorprendermi?


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Un padre che tradisce continuamente la propria moglie e si preoccupa perchè i figli (i figli non la moglie) possano buttarlo fuori casa mi sorprende. Posso sorprendermi?


ah quello che avevi scritto significava questo?
ok. sorprenditi


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ah quello che avevi scritto significava questo?
> ok. sorprenditi


Ripeto. Forse ho un'immagine della mascolinità e della paternità idealizzate. Tradissi continuamente mio marito 'per sentirmi figa' (come potrebbe essere la versione femminile di Lothar, che non so nemmeno se esiste) mica penserei 'oddio se lo sapessero i miei figli mi butterebbero fuori casa'.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ripeto. Forse ho un'immagine della mascolinità e della paternità idealizzate. Tradissi continuamente mio marito 'per sentirmi figa' (come potrebbe essere la versione femminile di Lothar, che non so nemmeno se esiste) mica penserei 'oddio se lo sapessero i miei figli mi butterebbero fuori casa'.


Senti mk,lothar femminili qui'ne abbiamo a bizzeffe,poi onestamente,vabbe'l,ho cercata io,ma'e'lo stesso,se tu trovassi 1 uomo che avesse 30 in meno,che faresti scusa?io nn mi pongo il problema,spero di farcela,e forza italia.


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti mk,lothar femminili qui'ne abbiamo a bizzeffe,poi onestamente,vabbe'l,ho cercata io,ma'e'lo stesso,*se tu trovassi 1 uomo che avesse 30 in meno,che faresti* scusa?io nn mi pongo il problema,spero di farcela,e forza italia.


Azz 18 anni? Troppo piccolo dai, anche se ammetto che i ventenni che conosco hanno quella sincerità che poi con gli anni si guasta. Ma è un altro dei miei limiti morali. Pure di trenta non andrebbe bene (progetti famiglia figli ecc.ecc., già dato). Comunque, tu sei il padre e tu dovresti essere responsabile del tuo comportamento. Con te stesso prima di tutto. I figli giudicherebbero certo, ma resti padre comunque. E dovrebbero rispettarti in ogni caso visto che non credo tu faccia mancare loro nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Azz 18 anni? Troppo piccolo dai, anche se ammetto che i ventenni che conosco hanno quella sincerità che poi con gli anni si guasta. Ma è un altro dei miei limiti morali. Pure di trenta non andrebbe bene (progetti famiglia figli ecc.ecc., già dato). Comunque, tu sei il padre e tu dovresti essere responsabile del tuo comportamento. Con te stesso prima di tutto. I figli giudicherebbero certo, ma resti padre comunque. E *dovrebbero rispettarti in ogni caso visto che non credo tu faccia mancare loro nulla*.


Questo lo decideranno i figli.
Magari avere una vita incoerente e pretendere da loro cose che lui non fa, per i figli è fare mancare qualcosa di essenziale.


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo decideranno i figli.
> Magari avere una vita incoerente e pretendere da loro cose che lui non fa per i figli è fare mancare qualcosa di essenziale.


Pretendere chi i figli siano fedeli al proprio partner? Sì sarebbe ipocrisia. I figli non decidono di buttare fuori casa un padre. La casa non è loro. Possono incazzarsi non rivolgergli più la parola possono risentire della situazione, ma non decidere cosa deve fare il padre della propria vita sessuale.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Azz 18 anni? Troppo piccolo dai, anche se ammetto che i ventenni che conosco hanno quella sincerità che poi con gli anni si guasta. Ma è un altro dei miei limiti morali. Pure di trenta non andrebbe bene (progetti famiglia figli ecc.ecc., già dato). Comunque, tu sei il padre e tu dovresti essere responsabile del tuo comportamento. Con te stesso prima di tutto. I figli giudicherebbero certo, ma resti padre comunque. E dovrebbero rispettarti in ogni caso visto che non credo tu faccia mancare loro nulla.


Ahah,purtroppo  x me fanno 56,ma io al tuo contrario,nn progetto niente,poi mia cara che ruolo avrebbe una 26enne nella mia vita?la badante?
Sn padre e marito tosto Mark,x fortuna la mia donna e''anche peggio,ma i figlii,giustamente,stanno dalla sua parte.bnotte..


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ahah,purtroppo  x me fanno 56,ma io al tuo contrario,nn progetto niente,poi mia cara che ruolo avrebbe una 26enne nella mia vita?la badante?
> Sn padre e marito tosto Mark,x fortuna la mia donna e''anche peggio,ma i figlii,giustamente,stanno dalla sua parte.bnotte..


Lothar io non ti giustifico sia chiaro eh . Però ci sono comportamenti paterni peggiori. Mai creduto che un traditore (o una traditrice) debba essere automaticamente ritenuto cattivo genitore.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ahah,purtroppo  x me fanno 56,ma io al tuo contrario,nn progetto niente,poi mia cara che ruolo avrebbe una 26enne nella mia vita?la badante?
> Sn padre e marito tosto Mark,x fortuna la mia donna e''anche peggio,ma i figlii,giustamente,stanno dalla sua parte.bnotte..


Buonanotte amico...
Figli?

Sai in piscina mi si è fatto amico un ragazzo gigante...
Credevo lui avesse 17 anni...ne ha 13...e conosce mia figlia...

Ma da non credere sentir parlare di tua figlia da un compagno di piscina...

Mi fa morir dal ridere...


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Spero di diventare nonno un giorno (lontano). Deve essere un'esperienza altrettanto meravigliosa.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Spero di diventare nonno un giorno (lontano). Deve essere un'esperienza altrettanto meravigliosa.


molto lontano, sei ancora troppo giovane per fare il nonno :smile:


----------



## lolapal (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Spero di diventare nonno un giorno (lontano). Deve essere un'esperienza altrettanto meravigliosa.


Che bello! Un "nonno anzitempo almeno concettualmente"! Finalmente qualcuno che condivide questa cosa!


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Che bello! Un "nonno anzitempo almeno concettualmente"! Finalmente qualcuno che condivide questa cosa!


Magari mi capita di avere ancora un figlio. Mica sono vecchio come ultimo:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Magari mi capita di avere ancora un figlio. Mica sono vecchio come ultimo:mrgreen:


bisogna vedere se Sole è d'accordo :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> bisogna vedere se Sole è d'accordo :mrgreen:


Certo. Ma se lo volessi non escluderebbe. Ne sono certo


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Certo. Ma se lo volessi non escluderebbe. Ne sono certo


io vi ci vedo con un piccolo @lex o una piccola Sole...


----------



## Sole (22 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io vi ci vedo con un piccolo @lex o una piccola Sole...


Meglio una piccola Sole


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Magari mi capita di avere ancora un figlio. Mica sono vecchio come ultimo:mrgreen:



Quanti anni hai tu? 

Attento..! che se mi fai incazzare ti metto in avatar il viso di mio figlio..!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Meglio una piccola Sole




decisamente, ma per par condicio (visto i figli che già ci sono) per pareggiare servirebbe un piccolo alex:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Meglio una piccola Sole




Quoto..! :inlove:


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai tu?
> 
> Attento..! che se mi fai incazzare ti metto in avatar il viso di mio figlio..!


44. Ma 13 di cervello e 30 di fisico:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Magari mi capita di avere ancora un figlio padri.  sono vecchio come ultimo:mrgreen:


Come uomo pure a 80 anni.

Non c'è giustizia. 

Cuccate a 60 anni  le ventenni insicure. 

Padri in andropausa.

sperando qualcuno ragioni e pensi al futuro dei bimbi da nonni-padri.


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Spero di diventare nonno un giorno (lontano). Deve essere un'esperienza altrettanto meravigliosa.


Secondo me è per quello che ho vissuto è ancora meglio. 

Peccato siano sempre meno i giovani a formare una famiglia e diventare genitori. 

Mi farebbe impazzire la gioia di un nipote.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque i figli giustamente se ne vanno e se si rimane soli con l'idea di annoiarsi è un bel problema.
> in realtà è un bel momento dove bisogna ancora rinnovarsi


poi arrivano i nipotini e rimpiangi quando ti annoiavi...


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come uomo pure a 80 anni.
> 
> Non c'è giustizia.
> 
> ...


Guarda con me il discorso non si pone. Mia fivlia me ha quasi 18 e non approccerei nemmeno adesso una 20enne. Nemmeno se fosse lei a volermi fortemente. 
Non faccio(farei) il compagno do "mia"figlia. Gli altri facciano ció che vogliono.


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Non credo a ció che leggo. Che aridita. Maremma maiala


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Guarda con me il discorso non si pone. Mia fivlia me ha quasi 18 e non approccerei nemmeno adesso una 20enne. Nemmeno se fosse lei a volermi fortemente.
> Non faccio(farei) il compagno do "mia"figlia. Gli altri facciano ció che vogliono.


Lo so Alex.

speravo capissi a chi mi riferivo. .....per una volta che non lo.nomino.......

Pensavo proprio alle differenze tra uomini e donne

in generale

pochi giorni fa ho postato la storia di una 60 enne tradita con una trentenne rimasta incinta con il marito di 64 anni!


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo so Alex.
> 
> speravo capissi a chi mi riferivo. .....per una volta che non lo.nomino.......
> 
> ...


Minchia. Un applauso a 'sto qui


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Comunque chi si annoia in coppia si scoppiasse. Che tristezza


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Comunque chi si annoia in coppia si scoppiasse. Che tristezza



se ti annoin sempre si..se ti annoi una tantum no


----------



## disincantata (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Comunque chi si annoia in coppia si scoppiasse. Che tristezza


Io neppure da sola. 

sono isolata dal.mondo e sto da Dio!

Niente orari. 

Ci passo mesi e mesi qui sola, un incanto.

Eppure moltissime amiche mi chiedono come faccia a starci.

chi ha la casa qui sarebbe tentata di provarci ma poi arriva in compagnia di diverse persone e solo d'estate.

Non si capacitano.  Non qui mi dicono. 

Carattere credo.

Anzi, ora cucino qualcosa perche ' mi dimentico pure gli orari  dei pranzi non dovendo pensare ad altri.

Noia de che?


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Spero di diventare nonno un giorno (lontano). Deve essere un'esperienza altrettanto meravigliosa.


sto giusto aspettando ma mia figlia ne ha per il belino.
che nonna formidabile sarei


----------



## Sole (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto giusto aspettando ma mia figlia ne ha per il belino.
> che nonna formidabile sarei


Ne ha per il belino...che bello qualcuno che parla la mia lingua!


----------



## Sole (22 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io neppure da sola.
> 
> sono isolata dal.mondo e sto da Dio!
> 
> ...


Io con casa lavoro e 2 figli non so cosa sia la noia.
Ma nemmeno in coppia mi sono mai annoiata! Nemmeno in 18 anni di unione.
Non concepisco l'idea di annoiarsi se stai bene con te stessa e con chi ami.
Mi piacerebbe rilassarmi, questo sì. Quando riesco a passare una giornata di svacco totale, senza figli, magari in compagnia e a letto tutto il giorno, sono contenta e me la godo fino in fondo...ma mica mi annoio, anzi. È puro piacere.


----------



## Sole (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> 44. Ma 13 di cervello e 30 di fisico:mrgreen:


Io direi 4 di cervello e 40 di fisico


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io neppure da sola.
> 
> sono isolata dal.mondo e sto da Dio!
> 
> ...


Devy, mi adotti? Tipo dama di compagnia, mica ho l'età per poter essere tua figlia. O anche parente povera, cugina sfigata, quello che vuoi. Ti faccio da mangiare io, prendimi come cuoca. A parte quello, non ti accorgi che ci sono, garantito.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io direi 4 di cervello e 40 di fisico


ahahaahahahah


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se ti annoin sempre si..se ti annoi una tantum no


Se ti annoi una tantum non é NOIA


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Se ti annoi una tantum non é NOIA


e cosa e'?


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io direi 4 di cervello e 40 di fisico


Ha parlato la milf


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e cosa e'?


Guarda il baby sitter lo faccio con figli miei, se nom hai capito pazienza. Non sono dell'umore adatto per mettermia spiegare. Scusa


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahaahahahah


E questo che se la ride.....strunz:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> E questo che se la ride.....strunz:mrgreen:



ma scusa chi meglio di lei ti conosce e potrebbe parlarne ? 

ahahahahahahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sieti mitici e vvb.


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma scusa chi meglio di lei ti conosce e potrebbe parlarne ?
> 
> ahahahahahahahah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sieti mitici e vvb.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Guarda il baby sitter lo faccio con figli miei, se nom hai capito pazienza. Non sono dell'umore adatto per mettermia spiegare. Scusa


Il baby sitter?

Vabbe


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto giusto aspettando ma mia figlia ne ha per il belino.
> che nonna formidabile sarei


Io sarei piú formidabilee:mrgreen:u


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Oggi ho incrociato una mia collega che ha detto da poco di essere incinta. Guardandola mi é venuto un pensiero (ma che non riguarda lei osuo marito, per caritá. Saranno sicuramente degli splendidi genitori). Il pensiero é che conosco gente che non dovrebbe/si sarebbe dovuta riprodurre. Per i primi é una fortuna che non sia successo e per i secondi il contrario. Vedo gente che ha seri problemi con sé stesso/a e con gli altriche non é il caso allevino bambini. Al massimo cani (poveretti) anche se pure quella é una bella responsabilitá


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Io sarei piú formidabilee:mrgreen:u


secondo me terresti il broncio a tuo nipote perché ha fatto ciao con la manina alvicino che ti sta sulle balle:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me terresti il broncio a tuo nipote perché ha fatto ciao con la manina alvicino che ti sta sulle balle:mrgreen:


non mi conosci bene minerva
detto questo....vafancul:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> non mi conosci bene minerva
> detto questo....vafancul:mrgreen::mrgreen:


ad una nonnina...


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad una nonnina...


quindi un formidabile vafancul allora:mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (22 Maggio 2014)

I miei sono bellissimi, bellissimi veramente, hanno delle fattezze e dei lineamenti veramente fuori del comune. Mi incanto a guardarli, il primo ha una zona tra gli zigomi e le pinne del naso che secondo me riproduce le proporzioni del viso degli angeli, il secondo i capelli che paiono le liane dell' Eden! Be', di filo da torcere ne danno, sono fuori dal comune anche in moltissimo altro, oltre la bellezza. E se non fosse per il mondo, così poco attento, così distratto, così poco ubbidiente, io direi continuamente a loro: figli miei, fosse per me non vi vorrei diversi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> I miei sono bellissimi, bellissimi veramente, hanno delle fattezze e dei lineamenti veramente fuori del comune. Mi incanto a guardarli, il primo ha una zona tra gli zigomi e le pinne del naso che secondo me riproduce le proporzioni del viso degli angeli, il secondo i capelli che paiono le liane dell' Eden! Be', di filo da torcere ne danno, sono fuori dal comune anche in moltissimo altro, oltre la bellezza. E se non fosse per il mondo, così poco attento, così distratto, così poco ubbidiente, io direi continuamente a loro: figli miei, fosse per me non vi vorrei diversi.


...quel mondo distratto si perde tanto , peggio per lui.
un abbraccio a te e agi angeli


----------

